# After a box split ...



## chacmol73 (Jul 26, 2007)

... my RASS '04 arrived...... And they simply have an amazing scent........ I went and tried one and DAMN!!! I am at a loss for words........


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

04 RASS seems like a rare find. Congrats!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rass are good.

Especially aged ones. Tough to find aged ones.

Great pick up there.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice choice.
:tu:tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Those look great.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tasty looking beauties there! Enjoy!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

nice pick up you have there


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

RASS is currently at the very top of my list. Looks like you did GOOD!

-Ken


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMM!!!! love me some RASS. Nice, very nice.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

RASS = yummy!
Nice haul.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yum! I'm sure they taste great now - don't forget to save some!


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry about the delay, but here's my end of it:


















Thanks to the homie chacmol for the split!
:ss


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

mmm..tasty looking morsels there:dr


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, RASS, gotta love those babies. :tu


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Indeed, the 04's are quite tasty. Great pick up.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

04 RASS :tu


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

I am not really an expert, but isn't RASS supposed to be a bit square-pressed? The cigars in the pics don't look like they are square-pressed at all. Can others please chime in?


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

Nope, RASS aren't square pressed.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

avo_addict said:


> I am not really an expert, but isn't RASS supposed to be a bit square-pressed? The cigars in the pics don't look like they are square-pressed at all. Can others please chime in?


Yes I think I know what your mean. 
It is not real prominent, but definite flat spots.

Clicky!


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Yes I think I know what your mean.
> It is not real prominent, but definite flat spots.


Yes, Tony, that's what I mean. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

They've been available in 50ct SLBs since 2004. The cigars in this packaging are round (i.e. not box pressed). The dress box has been around since the beginning of time and... as you might expect... is box pressed (flat sided) :tu

Nice looking sticks... love em!


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> They've been available in 50ct SLBs since 2004. The cigars in this packaging are round (i.e. not box pressed). The dress box has been around since the beginning of time and... as you might expect... is box pressed (flat sided) :tu
> 
> Nice looking sticks... love em!


Ah, that explains it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> They've been available in 50ct SLBs since 2004. The cigars in this packaging are round (i.e. not box pressed). The dress box has been around since the beginning of time and... as you might expect... is box pressed (flat sided) :tu
> 
> Nice looking sticks... love em!


Ahh, I had no idea. Thanks for the info!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Newbie needs help
Rass stands for ?
Is it *Ramon Allones Specially Selected ?*


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

GotaCohiba said:


> Newbie needs help
> Rass stands for ?
> Is it *Ramon Allones Specially Selected ?*


You got it!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks to the two prior posters! I didn't know either, but had just checked the CS Glossary and found it just before seaching the site for "Ramon Allones Specially Selected" and re-finding this thread!
:tu


----------

